# Should I add clownfish to the ones I have?



## fishfreak (Sep 1, 2007)

I have 2 adult clownfish in my 55-gallon tank. They've been there since the beginning (2 years) and swim as a pair in an anemone. I've always wanted a clownfish family, and a fish expert told me that the best thing to do would be to add at least 6 baby clownfish and an anemone, in case the clownfish I already have start picking on the new ones and so that the aggression is spread out.

I've heard positive and negative things on this. What do you think is the best thing for me to do? Will this work and will they live peacefully?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, what types of Clownfish do you have? That is a big factor...

But either way, I wouldn't do it. Since you already have a pair, it would be very risky to add others to the mix, especially if a new one is female. 
The groups of Clowns are common in the wild, which is probably where you heard about this, but in tanks it is not usually a good idea unless they are all unsexed.


----------



## fishfreak (Sep 1, 2007)

I have two Ocellaris. Would this fact make it any better in terms of having a family? Thx for your advice everyone!


----------



## henndri (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm newbie in this forum ........

What picture Clownfish ??


----------



## ajmckay (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sure you'll get opinions both ways on this one... Personally I wouldn't do it. I've tried that approach several times in the freshwater hobby with even semi-aggressive fish and I don't think it's ever worked that well... And since this is saltwater many FW theories just do not apply. Clowns for some reason can be very aggressive towards others of their own species, on the other hand they rarely stray more than 8" from their small territory.

Maybe if you purchased small (i.e. juveniles so that there are no females) ones, they would have enough room to stake out their own territories on the other side of the tank? Also, make sure they are tank raised so that they aren't entering your tank stressed due to acclimating to captivity. And you probably won't even need an anemone. What other fish do you have in there? I would also stick to an even number so that as the fish pair off you won't have stragglers that end up as "ping pong balls" bouncing around your tank.

As for the "peacefulness" of your tank after this addition there of course are no guarantees as it usually depends on the temperament of the individual fishes in your tank and the ones you might add... You could try it but know that you might, or might not have to do some relocating depending on how things turn out... Good luck


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Ocellaris are some of the more peaceful clowns (along with Perculas). But, like I said, it would be *very* risky since you have a pair already. 

If they were all added at the same time, that would be a different story. But IMO, having more than one pair of clowns per tank (which can and would happen if you have more than 2 clowns) will lead to fighting all the time.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I am surprised you have had any support for this idea. I suspect the new additions would not fare well with an existing pair.


----------

